# VapeCon 2018 - Vape Trick Competition



## Stosta

*VapeCon 2018 Vape Trick Competition !!*
*--- brought to you by ECIGSSA ---*

​ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Vape Trick Competition* at VapeCon 2018 on *Sunday, 26 August at 12h00* at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-sat-sun-25-26-aug-rsvp-save-the-date.t46417/)

Can you do to vape what Messi does with a soccer ball (maybe not this year though)? Do you have what it takes to "wow" the crowds and walk away with some incredible prizes? If the answer is "yes" then it's time to sign up! If the answer is "maybe", then it's time to believe in yourself and sign up as well!


*--- How To Enter ---*

RSVP to this thread by commenting below with *"I'm interested!"* The first 8 valid spots secure it!

We are going to be limiting the total number of entrants to 10 vape trick enthusiasts. We have currently reserved 8 slots on the RSVP list here and an additional 2 slots for those that would like to register on the day. The RSVP list below is for yourself only. 1 entry per forum member only.

Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with @Stosta or one of the members of the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 11:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.

*--- Rules ---*

Contestants will each be given a number and will impress the judges with their tricks in a timed event. Each contestant will have one attempt lasting a total of *2 minutes *at getting into the top 4.

The *top 4 *will then compete in a *3-minute *display to determine the top 3 places.

You may use *any atty, mod and build* that you want. (*Please ensure you are using safe batteries*)

Each Contestant will be allowed to compete with their own juice of choice. Yes! You can bring your own juice.

Each contestant gets 1 attempt per round.

Judges will decide on the winning displays using the following criteria:
Variety
Quality
Uniqueness of tricks


*Please guys, don't give the judges a hard time. Respect their decision. This is a fun event and the judging can be very tricky.*
*Please note that it is a big area and impossible to cut off the airflow completely. We will do as much as we can to limit it though. Remember that all contestants will face the same difficulties, and that the nature of the competition is aimed at good spirit and fun!*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Let's go!!!!

Who are the trickers out there? 

*EDIT - List of Entrants
*
@Monica Hedder 
@Rikardo Jardine 
@Tumelo 
@iTzzNicks 
@Deland55 
@Craig7vans 
@Marcel Meyer 
@Caleb vandersteen1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Let's go!!!!
> 
> Who are the trickers out there?



Can I enter? I blow a mean O!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Can I enter? I blow a mean O!


We'll use those skills to show the crowd what we're looking for when judging Rob!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Fabulous @Stosta !!!


This is going to be very exciting

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Monica Hedder

I'm interested if spot is still available if not In O worries

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stosta

Monica Hedder said:


> I'm interested if spot is still available if not In O worries


And the first spot is taken!

Awesome stuff @Monica Hedder ! Look forward to seeing those tricks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rikardo Jardine

Im interested in trick comp

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tumelo

Hell Yeah!! Lets do this. I am definitely interested.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## iTzzNicks

Im interested

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deland55

Im interested

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Five spots taken! Only 3 left for reserve here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I nominate @Stosta. I've seen him blow vapour out of places other than his mouth and vapecon is a no under 18's event

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hurry up @Craig7vans


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Hurry up @Craig7vans



@Stosta please add @Craig7vans to the trick compo.


----------



## Craig7vans

I'm interested

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Craig7vans

Stosta said:


> Let's go!!!!
> 
> Who are the trickers out there?


I'm out here


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Can I enter? I blow a mean O!


I hear the Pretoria Ou's are quite mean these days ​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I hear the Pretoria Ou's are quite mean these days ​



Bloody PIG!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

@Stosta @Cor wanted to be tagged in here so.keep a spot till he come and enter himself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Bloody PIG!


At least you are good sport @Rob Fisher.
Couldn't resist though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Ile enter the cloud comp

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor

Not tricks tho ime useless


----------



## Stosta

Only 2 spots left for reserve for the trick comp!

@Cor we will be doing a seperate thread for the cloud comp for you to RSVP in.

You sure you don't want to enter in a trick comp? I would personally love to watch you try entertain thousands of people with tricks you can't do for 2 minutes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cor

Stosta said:


> Only 2 spots left for reserve for the trick comp!
> 
> @Cor we will be doing a seperate thread for the cloud comp for you to RSVP in.
> 
> You sure you don't want to enter in a trick comp? I would personally love to watch you try entertain thousands of people with tricks you can't do for 2 minutes!


I would be making my name gat....bjt if you Enter @Stosta i will there are two spots left 

But in all honesty i would love to do the cloud one tho please keep a spot for the fat person lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marcel Meyer

I am interested !!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Marcel Meyer said:


> I am interested !!!


And you are in it to win it @Marcel Meyer !

One spot left!!!

@Caleb vandersteen1 I know you're keen on entering, but I need you to RSVP on here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

@Monica Hedder big ups to you.
Good luck with the comp.


----------



## BATMAN

@Tumelo you legend!! 

The titan is ready to take to the stage!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Stosta  
@Cor sorry I misunderstood.thought you said tag you in for tricks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monica Hedder

Stosta said:


> And the first spot is taken!
> 
> Awesome stuff @Monica Hedder ! Look forward to seeing those tricks!


Thank you!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monica Hedder

BATMAN said:


> @Monica Hedder big ups to you.
> Good luck with the comp.


Thank you hellava nervous already! Not ready for this but all in good fun right!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

Monica Hedder said:


> Thank you hellava nervous already! Not ready for this but all in good fun right!


Its all about the experience.

I am sure that you will light the way for a lot of future female contestants who may be shy to enter.
For some reason it seems mostly the guys like to enter

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Caleb vandersteen1

Stosta said:


> And you are in it to win it @Marcel Meyer !
> 
> One spot left!!!
> 
> @Caleb vandersteen1 I know you're keen on entering, but I need you to RSVP on here!



Interested

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Caleb vandersteen1 said:


> Interested


And that is the last spot taken!

For those that read through this thread and still want to enter, remember that I will have *two positions* open on the day for those wishing to enter! first-come first-served!

All those that are entering, get yourselves to the main stage on *Sunday by 11h30*, so we can make sure you're all accounted for and we can get going! I will update the second post on this thread with the list of competitors!

Good luck everyone!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Winner @Stosta !!

Looking forward to seeing some mega epic tricks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ChickaBear

Hi Guys,

I saw only 10 contestants allowed to enter.

Erwin @thatlowlyfs_vapes is Vape con 2017 winner and he wants to enter.
I am on of the only female trickers and i too want to enter. 

Why is it limited to 10 contestants there are a lot of trickers from CPT flying up.


----------



## The eCigStore

Tumelo said:


> Hell Yeah!! Lets do this. I am definitely interested.


Cant wait to see you there champ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatthewMN

I’m interested

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Taahir

Stosta said:


> View attachment 141288
> 
> 
> *VapeCon 2018 Vape Trick Competition !!*
> *--- brought to you by ECIGSSA ---*
> 
> ​ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Vape Trick Competition* at VapeCon 2018 on *Sunday, 26 August at 12h00* at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-sat-sun-25-26-aug-rsvp-save-the-date.t46417/)
> 
> Can you do to vape what Messi does with a soccer ball (maybe not this year though)? Do you have what it takes to "wow" the crowds and walk away with some incredible prizes? If the answer is "yes" then it's time to sign up! If the answer is "maybe", then it's time to believe in yourself and sign up as well!
> 
> 
> *--- How To Enter ---*
> 
> RSVP to this thread by commenting below with *"I'm interested!"* The first 8 valid spots secure it!
> 
> We are going to be limiting the total number of entrants to 10 vape trick enthusiasts. We have currently reserved 8 slots on the RSVP list here and an additional 2 slots for those that would like to register on the day. The RSVP list below is for yourself only. 1 entry per forum member only.
> 
> Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with @Stosta or one of the members of the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 11:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.
> *--- Rules ---*
> 
> Contestants will each be given a number and will impress the judges with their tricks in a timed event. Each contestant will have one attempt lasting a total of *2 minutes *at getting into the top 4.
> 
> The *top 4 *will then compete in a *3-minute *display to determine the top 3 places.
> 
> You may use *any atty, mod and build* that you want. (*Please ensure you are using safe batteries*)
> 
> Each Contestant will be allowed to compete with their own juice of choice. Yes! You can bring your own juice.
> 
> Each contestant gets 1 attempt per round.
> 
> Judges will decide on the winning displays using the following criteria:
> Variety
> Quality
> Uniqueness of tricks
> 
> 
> *Please guys, don't give the judges a hard time. Respect their decision. This is a fun event and the judging can be very tricky.*
> *Please note that it is a big area and impossible to cut off the airflow completely. We will do as much as we can to limit it though. Remember that all contestants will face the same difficulties, and that the nature of the competition is aimed at good spirit and fun!*




IM INTERESTED


----------



## Taahir

ChickaBear said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I saw only 10 contestants allowed to enter.
> 
> Erwin @thatlowlyfs_vapes is Vape con 2017 winner and he wants to enter.
> I am on of the only female trickers and i too want to enter.
> 
> Why is it limited to 10 contestants there are a lot of trickers from CPT flying up.



I totally agree so many people attending but then theres only 10 places available for trick should atleast be 20


----------



## Stosta

Morning Guys!

Let me start off by thanking you for your interest in the Trick Comp, it is awesome that we have so many local trickers interested!

Due to the overwhelming requests for additional entries into the trick comp, the team has decided that we can add an additional *5 positions* to Sunday's Trick Competition. We have a lot going on during VapeCon so unfortunately we are limited by time, however we have done a bit of shuffling to try and cater for additional entries.

These additional five positions will be made available to the first people that come and register with myself, or one of the other A&M team members at the *VapeCon/ECIGSSA Stand on Sunday before 11h00*. As we already have two slots available for on-the-day registration, that means that we can now take an additional seven entries.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Ruan_VR

I am interested !!


----------



## Stosta

Ruan_VR said:


> I am interested !!


Thanks for the interest @Ruan_VR .

All the reserved spots are taken, but the good news is that there are 7 on-the-day spots still available. These spots will be given to the first seven people that come see me at the ECIGSSA stand on Sunday and book one.

I would advise getting there early to do this because there seems to be a lot of interest in these spots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jaypstagrammar

Sign me up as well for sunday please


----------



## Monica Hedder

BATMAN said:


> Its all about the experience.
> 
> I am sure that you will light the way for a lot of future female contestants who may be shy to enter.
> For some reason it seems mostly the guys like to enter



Thank you i hope so too need more girls to come through and show off... then we can have our own category lol ..
. I enter all the time locally... tough being like the only girl tho! 

Why is it limited to 10 contestants there are a lot of trickers from CPT flying up.[/QUOTE]


BATMAN said:


> Its all about the experience.
> 
> I am sure that you will light the way for a lot of future female contestants who may be shy to enter.
> For some reason it seems mostly the guys like to enter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Monica Hedder said:


> Thank you i hope so too need more girls to come through and show off... then we can have our own category lol ..
> . I enter all the time locally... tough being like the only girl tho!
> 
> Why is it limited to 10 contestants there are a lot of trickers from CPT flying up.


[/QUOTE]

Hi @Monica Hedder 
Please read the post a few posts above (#42)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-vape-trick-competition.t51720/page-2#post-707467

We have expanded it to 15 contestants 

The main reason for the limited number is because of time constraints.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louwda

Glad to hear that there are 7 on the day spots available. Don't want to miss it this year again XD
I'm interested.


----------



## Stosta

The Trick Competition was definitely a learning experience for me.

The first thing I learned was that tricking is alive and well here in South Africa. Not hearing much on tricking on the forums, I didn't expect to have many takers for the available positions. But I was absolutely inundated with requests to enter in this competition!

I learnt a lot over the weekend with regards to tricking, and how to set up a trick competition properly. I got to talk to a lot of the guys and girls involved in it personally, and they gave me a lot of advice and ideas as to what we can do with tricking in South Africa, and how we can take it further.

I had a brief chat with all our entrants while the judges were tallying up their scoring. But the system was loud so I just wanted to put it out here again in case anyone missed it. A huge thank you for you guys to entering and going up on stage. I know the conditions weren't ideal, but it was great to see that you guys took the blow and still got up to show us your incredible skills. So a massive thanks to you!

He's not on here, but I know that some of you on here are in touch with him, so please pass my thanks on to Zach from VGod once again. That man had a job to do, and he still took the time to help me out on so many occasions, and really stepped up to the plate big-time for me!

With all that said, we were treated to some spectacular displays, but in the end we could only have one winner. The way the finals played out was great, and the decision on placing was unanimous, so there were no grey areas!


​
Erwin







@Craig7vans 






JP Trauernicht​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------

